# for the standalone ecu guys . . .



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

what kind of systems do you run? ive been deadset at getting an Electromotive TEC3 for the past few months (i could get the ecu, software, cables, and harness for $800 through a friend)
my problem is, in the end, im going to be eliminating the MAF and running a MAP sensor, as well as getting rid of the stock sr20 distributor and going with a direct ignition system

maybe chimmike would know this question best...with a tec3 (or maybe an AEM EMS...ive started researching those too, they're rather nice)...rahter than buying Electromotives trigger wheel, coilpacks, and the rest of the direct ignition system, is it possible to retro-fit some of the ignition components from my QG18DE, or possibly a spec.
i know the TEC3 uses GM coilpacks, which from experience i know cause a lot of problems (my buddies crazy ass s14 that i so desperately want to buy has a haltech that's using the GM coilpacks, and they've been the source of some rather annoying ignition problems.

i havent thought this thread through 100% yet lol, so i may start adding more informating as i think of it

thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tec 3 has too many issues..........and is really complicated. I'm personally goin with the AEM eventually.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> tec 3 has too many issues..........and is really complicated. I'm personally goin with the AEM eventually.



i've been looking into the AEM, but last i checked, it hadn't been released for our cars yet? hmm, maybe they came out, thatd be nice.

my biggest question for you is, do you think some of the QG18 ignition components can be retro-fitted to work with the AEM system, rather than going out and spending another $1000 on coilpacks and whatnot, parts i already have.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the QG ignition is worthless..............and you'd have to use an AEM universal unit.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the QG ignition is worthless..............and you'd have to use an AEM universal unit.


hrmm. dammit lol.
well, thats what i needed to know.
mike, curious, you gonna be running a Z32/Cobra MAF? or are you going my route (3bar MAP)

and, actually, the EMS you were looking at mike? the plug & play? you talking about the C2DI as the AEM universal ignition controller? what about the coilpacks and whatnot? ive searched their site a few times...didnt find anything
heh, the 2step launch thing makes me happy  just floor it @ the tree, wait for hte 3rd yellow, and dump the clutch.  takes that extra little bit of thinking out of the equation so you can concentrate on reaction times.


*edit* dammit i wish you were on aim. its easier to talk to you there.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm talking full standalone, eliminating the worthless MAF crap and ignition crap, 4bar MAP sensor, AEM ignition setup. that's what standalone is all about man.

I think you need to get all ur stuff first


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

heh, my engine is half paid for (left a deposit to reserve a u13 bb in VERY good shape )
im doing the research on this more because my friend mike is buying an EMS too..so buying 2 at once, we're gonna get a better price on it *hinthint mike, if you want the EMS possibly much cheaper, let me know, i'll see what kind of deal i can get on 3 of them*
im just trying to figure out exactly what i need component wise for this setup. the EMS, the C2DI, the AEM uego wideband o2,
im not sure exactly what else right now. the cool part is, this ECU will give me a more accurate tach signal..and it has a shitload of inputs for datalogging (more than i'd ever use)....so with a laptop in the car, i can go for test runs and see exactly what the car is doing in every seperate aspect 


curious mike, why a 4bar MAP? from what i've read on it, 3bar is more than enough, and is a bit easier to tune.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

4bar is good if you want to make more power later...no need to get teh part you need and retune


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> 4bar is good if you want to make more power later...no need to get teh part you need and retune



hmm. makes sense, but 4bar, jesus. that'd be ALOT of power. they have SR20's @ Full-Race making over 500whp on a 3bar MAP. i suppose its better to use 50% capacity on a 4bar rather than 75% on a 3bar.
dammit mike you need to get on AIM so i can discuss this with you
you wouldnt be interested in a gb for the AEM ems would ya?


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

The only real problem I've had personally with the TECIII is that it should be unhooked as your computer boots up. That caused an injector to go hot and flood the engine and it's a prob carried over from the TECII. Running has been fine and it has 100 grid fuel maps since the latest software upgrade so fine tuning can't get much better and my mechanic had said he hopes the conection startup issue would be taken care of with the upgrade too. It's not on all cars even, but it sure is on the QR25 motor. It also has 3 aux's that I haven't utilized yet.

That's all I can say about the TEC units but my best advice is to ask the tuner/installer what they use the most. The final tuning could make one better than another IMO, not to mention cheaper in the long run.

Hope that helps a little, best of luck.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

heh, the installer / base tuner is me, so i need something a *little* less complicated than the TEC3, the AEM EMS looks ideal, but it isnt out yet.

besides, after you add in the cost for the 3/4bar MAP and a direct fire ignition setup, the cost evens out.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

any standalone that uses the factory ecu harness will be much easier to install than a standalone that needs a harness fabricated. AEM works well...at least on the hondas. a few other standalone companies are producing systems that "plug in" too....dont how if sentras will ever see one though. some advice, if you do run a standalone, get the car running/tuned NA with it before adding the turbo kit....it elminates a lot of bugs that have to be diagnosed. 

with a map sensor, you have to look at the gauge and absolute rating. for example, a 3 bar map sensor will allow you ~30psi and a 4 bar will let you run ~45psi with your turbo setup.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

javierb14 said:


> any standalone that uses the factory ecu harness will be much easier to install than a standalone that needs a harness fabricated. AEM works well...at least on the hondas. a few other standalone companies are producing systems that "plug in" too....dont how if sentras will ever see one though. some advice, if you do run a standalone, get the car running/tuned NA with it before adding the turbo kit....it elminates a lot of bugs that have to be diagnosed.
> 
> with a map sensor, you have to look at the gauge and absolute rating. for example, a 3 bar map sensor will allow you ~30psi and a 4 bar will let you run ~45psi with your turbo setup.


hmm...then i really only need the 3bar...im running (tops) 26psi...than again, the 4BAR woudl give me more headroom for boost

unfortunatley, i cant get the car tuned NA first :/ ...the engines getting built in my garage, and swapped in prob early next year.
i got SUPER lucky a couple days ago
i got a free usdm sr20de longblock from a buddy of mine  all i have to do is pick it up. ive had a couple lengthy conversations with travis about the motor, and since (according to him) oil squirters arent really necessary to build a very strong engine, ive decided to go with the longblock instead of the DET. (looking back on it, the DET is kind of a waste, since the only thing staying in it would have been the crank, block, and head...everything else is getting rebuilt/replaced)


here's hoping the AEM will be a great performer. only downside is the cost. (it's going to be at LEAST $2200 for the EMS and direct-fire ignition system...i hate distributors)


dammit javier you gotta get on AIM mroe often. i love shootin the shit with you about this build. you're one of the few people who don't say "man this is the reason you don't have a girlfriend"


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

i have the TEC3 on my Altima and I couldn't be happier!
it's really up to the individual and what & most importantly, how you want to control your engine functions...


----------

